# Neve Serra Boa Viagem/Figueira da Foz - 29 Janeiro 2006



## iceworld (3 Jan 2008 às 22:31)

*Serra da Boa Viagem (264m). Fotos tiradas no dia 29/01/2006*


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2008 às 23:21)

*Re: Serra da Boa Viagem -3 janeiro 2008*

Em Portugal não é muito vulgar ver locais cobertos de neve mesmo junto ao mar


----------



## iceworld (3 Jan 2008 às 23:26)

*Re: Serra da Boa Viagem -3 janeiro 2008*



Dan disse:


> Em Portugal não é muito vulgar ver locais cobertos de neve mesmo junto ao mar



Da próxima tentarei ter isso em atenção para apanhar umas panorâmicas que englobem os dois elementos (mar e neve). 
Isso e uma máquina nova que ainda é a mesma. É fraca (3.1mp) mas é de combate!


----------



## CeterisParibus (3 Jan 2008 às 23:38)

*Re: Serra da Boa Viagem -3 janeiro 2008*

Dia memorável. 

Também tenho algumas que hei-de colocar aqui.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 23:45)

*Re: Serra da Boa Viagem -3 janeiro 2008*

Belas fotos.

Nevou junto ao mar............ipááá se não nevar este ano no país todo vou a fazer cambalhotas até Fátima.


----------



## iceworld (3 Jan 2008 às 23:46)

*Re: Serra da Boa Viagem -3 janeiro 2008*



CeterisParibus disse:


> Dia memorável.
> 
> Também tenho algumas que hei-de colocar aqui.




Sim faz isso porque eu nesse dia fiz muitos km's e não tive oportunidade de ir ver o interior da serra onde ouve uma maior acumulação.
Como já estava de alerta mal consegui dormir e ainda antes das 9 da manhã já estava a sair para começar a procura. Dou graças ás estações de rádio   que me foram guiando porque senão tinha ficado onde era mais lógico (Lousã).


----------



## vitamos (4 Jan 2008 às 10:07)

*Re: Serra da Boa Viagem -3 janeiro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Belas fotos.
> 
> Nevou junto ao mar............ipááá se não nevar este ano no país todo vou a fazer cambalhotas até Fátima.



Cuidado com as promessas!! Olha que já vi isso mais difícil de acontecer... um dia destes... 

Boas fotos iceworld!


----------



## CeterisParibus (4 Jan 2008 às 12:20)

*Re: Serra da Boa Viagem -3 janeiro 2008*

Como prometido...


















Abraços


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2008 às 16:32)

Belas fotos de um dia memoravel. Nesse dia estava em Coruche, no Ribatejo, e nevou 4 horas tendo acumulado 6cm


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jan 2008 às 17:00)

*Re: Serra da Boa Viagem -3 janeiro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Belas fotos.
> 
> Nevou junto ao mar............ipááá se não nevar este ano no país todo vou a fazer cambalhotas até Fátima.



Vai-te preparando para ires a Fátima a dar cambalhotas, porque em Olhão faz 54 anos a 2 de Fevereiro que não neva, e não vejo nenhuma forma de dela cair


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2008 às 17:06)

Belas imagens


----------



## Minho (4 Jan 2008 às 17:34)

Imagens inesquecíveis... 

Thanx!


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2008 às 17:56)

Excelentes imagens!!

Um dia perfeito...

Aqui acumlou 3 cm
A temperatura minima chegou aos -0,5ºC (por volta das 16 horas)


----------



## iceworld (4 Jan 2008 às 18:00)

Boas fotos!!
Vamos ver se é este ano que neva aqui em Coimbra porque não nevou em nenhum dos 2 episódios mais recentes!! 
Mas ainda me lembro de ver isto tudo branquinho!!


----------



## Brigantia (4 Jan 2008 às 19:55)

Boas fotos desse dia que muita gente não esquecerá


----------

